# Bleigussformen aus Ton?



## Molke-Drink (23. Januar 2013)

Moin..
Wollte mir einige Körbe selber gießen,Speedkörbe sowie normale.
Volierendraht hab ich nur noch keine Gussformen, die Möglichkeit aus Alu irgendwas zu drehen habe ich leider nicht.Da meine Frage geht das nicht auch aus Ton?Wenn man den Brennt müsste der das doch aushalten oder?Oder wie siehts mit irgend nem Holz aus was leicht zu bearbeiten ist,vorher mit Wasser vollsaugen lassen?
Wäre über tipps dankbar


----------



## 42er barsch (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

hi,

holz funktioniert, ist nur nicht lange haltbar. kommt aber sicher auch auf das holz an.
ich hatte normale dachlatten hergenommen.

 mit wasser auf keinen fall ausprobieren und / oder rumexperimentieren, blei ist mehrere hundert grad heiss das wasser verdampft explosionsartig und das flüssige blei fliegt dir um die ohren.

ich habe  gussformen für die futterkorbschlitten selbst gemacht.
eine grosse aus beton und mehrere kleinere aus schnellzement.

das funktioniert einwandfrei und die körbe erfüllen ihren zweck zu 100%.

gruss


----------



## magut (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Schau mal bei "bleigussformen.de". Haufenweise Formen und günstig- kosten nicht viel mehr als ein Sack Gips
LG
Mario


----------



## I C Wiener (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Du meinst Ton als Negativform?   Das wird nix.. Ton ist gebrannt offenporig, auch wenn auf der Oberfläche eine halbwegs glatte Sinterhaut vorliegt. Du bräuchtest dann noch mindestens einen Glasurbrand.   Ungebrannt macht das noch weniger Sinn.. wenn du heißes Blei eingießt finden so viele Austauschprozesse statt, das bekommst du nur sehr unsauber getrennt. Abgesehen vom Aufwand.. du bräuchtest immer erst eine Positivform um die du den Ton knetest. Das heißt einmal Gußform herstellen = halbe Stunde Aufwand - und das ist nur einmal zu gebrauchen. Davon abgesehen müsste der Ton trocken sein, damit dir beim Gießen wegen der Dampfentwicklung nicht alles um die Ohren fliegt. Und dabei müsstest du als Laie dich dann erstmal in Sachen Trockenschwindung reinfuchsen um am Ende ein sauberes Ergebnis zu haben.  Was denke ich eher funktioniert: mit Trennmittel versiegelte Negative aus Gips.  Grüße


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Ja diese bleigussformen sind nicht das was ich will, brauche längere flachere etc hält welche die mir gefallen. Also ihr würdet mir zu gips Raten? Mit Holz meinte ich eig Hartholz und nur hält mit Wasser Vollgezogen wie die das beim Glaser auch haben


----------



## magut (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

JA Gips kann ich empfehlen, gieß schon jahrelang damit --unbedingt Modeliergips kaufen nicht den der ELEKTRIKER
dann werden die Formen auch echt klasse.
zum Thema Wasser und feuchtes Holz oder feuchter Gips
wenn du dass machst, fliegt dir das Blei um die Ohren.
Feuchtigkeit und Giessen verträgt sich überhaupt nicht!!!!!
lass auch die Gipsformen richtig trocknen sonst hast AUA
Bei o. g. Firma gibt es auch ein Forum wo es nur ums giessen geht--zahlt sich aus wenn du da mal reinschaust
l.G.
Mario


----------



## LOCHI (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Moin, schonmal über Silikon nachgedacht? Ist ne ganz feine sache und wenn du ne Form aus solchen Material brauchst dann melde dich einfach! Mein kumpel kann dir recht günstig jede Form machen die du brauchst! 
Die halten ewig, brauchst nicht vorwärmen und sind immer ausgegossen |wavey:


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wirklich rentieren tut sich das doch nicht. Sieht man mal von sehr seltenen Sonderformen ab, gehts doch mehr ums Machen, als um eine theoretische Ersparnis!?


----------



## LOCHI (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Das stimmt nur bedingt... Wenn man die Formen für lau bekommt und z.B. DS Bleie in der selben Qualli gießt lohnt sich das bei den Preisen schon!
Oder was ich jedes Jahr in Norge an Grundblei hängen lass....


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Wie man es sehen will. Ich mach lieber zwei, drei Überstunden und kauf mir dann die Bleie, bevor ich einen Samstagnachmittag lang herumkokle, mir die Finger verbrenne und den gesunden Dampf einschnaufe.


----------



## LOCHI (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Recht haste ja aber nur mit Chemie wird man(n) älter :m


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

hi andal, du hast ja eigentlich selten unrecht ( sei es hier oder anderswo  ;-)  ) aber....

ich besitze schon seit jahren ein paar formen für verschiedene jigkopf-formen.

die haken beziehe ich z.t. aus u.s.a.  oder mal nen schnapp in der bucht.



wenn ich nicht selbst giessen würde, könnte ich hier bei uns am rhein nicht so unbeschwert ( tolles wortspiel in dem thema ) auffischen.

müsste ich die jigs alle kaufen würde ich mir sicherlich zweimal überlegen den jig direkt auf der steinpackung anzubieten.
mit dem wissen im hinterkopf das im kofferaum noch ein paar hundert ersatz-jigs liegen und wenn die verbraucht sind immer noch in der ersatzbox zuhause ( die nie leer wird weil einmal im jahr aufgefüllt wird ) mindestens genauso viele lagern brauche ich nicht lange überlegen.

einzigen kleinen vorteil den ich vielleicht habe, ich bin im tief- und strassenbau tätig,da fällt ab und zu mal eine alte bleidichtung aus ner ausgebauten wasserleitung an oder man hat monteure der ehemaligen deutschen post vor ort die zufällig ne alte bleimuffe im auto haben.
was das betrifft habe ich immer ein auge offen und auch ein paar nichtangelnde kollegen die mir ab und an mal ein paar gramm zukommen lassen.

blei zu besorgen sollte aber für niemanden ein problem darstellen.
sei es beim schützenverein, bei der autowerkstadt ( versiegende quelle ), beim dachdecker oder sogar bei e-bay gibts welches.
ich habe mir sogar die guten formen von do-it gegönnt denn bei diesen ist ausser den anguss zu entfernen nichts mehr am jig-kopf zu bearbeiten.

an einem samstag oder sagen wir mal an einem schlechtwetterwochenende sind dann ganz schnell mal mehrere hundert  ( vierstellig ) jigs gegossen und die ersatzbox wieder aufgefüllt.

gerade das vergangene hochwasser hier am rhein hat mal wieder einige opfer gefordet, an den richtigen stellen aber sehr gut fisch gebracht welche aber nur mit risikoreicher köderführung anzusprechen und/oder erreichbar waren.

müsste ich meine jigs kaufen würde ich so niemals fischen.

gruss


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Für einen  gut Qualitiv verarbeitet 100g Korb bezahlt man hier 3€ das ist einfach Wucher und da geht billiger immer und ich sagmal jeder Angler ist n bischen Bastler mehr oder weniger


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> und ich sagmal jeder Angler ist n bischen Bastler mehr oder weniger



Stimmt. Posen, Vorfächer, Montagen...


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

hi nochmal,
war vorhin etwas vom thema abgekommen, hier geht es ja eigentlich um futterkörbe.

auch bei futterkörben lässt sich sparen, 100%ig.

ist zwar bisschen mehr aufwand wie jig-köpfe aber das resultat soll ja ne ersparniss sein und die hat man mit dem selbst bau auf jeden fall.

in meiner "aktiven" feeder-zeit waren 5-10 abrisse pro ansitz keine seltenheit.

aber ich dachte ähnlich wie bei den jigs, genug ersatz vorhanden.

die beschaffung der " einzelbauteile " auch ähnlich simpel,

die schlaufe zum einhängen aus " maurerschnur " ( o-ring ersatz )

die körbe selbst aus alten friteuse-körben vom spermüll ( edelstahl !! )  oder alternativ volieren-draht, auch vom  sperrmüll und einmal ein grossposten "baustellenabfall ".

ich mache die tage mal ein paar bilder und stelle die hier rein ,
damit man sieht das es recht simpel sein kann.

gruss


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Es gibt die Formen auch bei bleigussformen.de zu kaufen... Wer viel bastelt weiss welche Mühe es alles macht. Da greifte ich gerne auf etwas fertiges und haltbares zurück


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

hi,

wie versprochen hier mal ein paar bilder der von mir hergestellten gussformen.

auf bild 1 ganz links die grosse ist aus beton mit sieben gussnestern.
das ist die zweite die ich in der form hergestellt habe.die ist sau-schwer (ca. 15kg ) und wurde schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt ( wird aber auch nicht weggeschmissen !! ) 

die kleineren sind aus schnellzement hergestellt und ein paar einzelne sind individuell auf meine bedürfnisse angepasst.


















so sieht das gussergebniss dann aus








volieren-draht schon zugeschnitten( so wie ich das möchte ) und zu körben gebogen. die an- und abschnitte an der ober- und unterseite werden mittels bohrmaschine und eingespanntem schleifstein plangeschliffen.














so sieht die maurerschnur im ur-zustand aus. beide rollen schon älter als 15 jahre. material ist hoch-reissfester kunststoff.
mir ist noch nie eine schlaufe gerissen, 
gibt es auch in rot.









alle einzelteile für einen korb. die schlaufe binde ich mit einfachem schlaufenknoten aus 14cm schnur.








fertig montierte körbe. die bleischlitten montiere ich immer an der nahtstelle des drahtes, so sind verletzungen der angelschnur ausgeschlossen.









die körbe auf dem letzen bild haben eine maschenweite von 11mm und die grösse einer halben red-bull dose.
diese benutze ich in der regel in der ersten halben stunde um einen futterplatz anzulegen. ( alle zwei minuten wird eingeholt und neu ausgeworfen )

danach steige ich dann auf 9mm bzw auf 7mm maschenweite und körbe die etwas grösser sind als eine filmdose um( auf den anderen bildern zu sehen )

eine grammgenaue, digitale küchenwaage( ich runde auf 10gramm auf oder ab ) und einschlagzahlen aus dem werkzeughandel machen dann die sache für mich perfekt.

für meine bedürfnisse ausreichend ( mehrfacher vereinsmeister und einziger BESITZER des wanderpokals, der seit vereinsgründung nur wanderte. jetzt fängt er bei mir staub. ):m


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

so,gerade mal die gelegenheit genutzt und volierendraht-reste und friteusenkörbe zusammengehortet, ungefähre quadratmeterzahl ausgerechnet und hochrechnung aufgestellt.:m

mit einem durchschnittlichem verschleiss von 5 körben im monat ( seit die grundeln hier sind habe ich das nicht einmal im jahr, feedern macht im mom.keinen spass ) kann ich, mit den vorräten die ich besitze, noch locker 20 jahre feedern und körbe bauen.|bigeyes|bigeyes


so langsam kann ich meine frau verstehen wenn sie sagt wo das ganze zeug denn noch hin soll.#d|krach:#d   :l:l:l

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

gestern kam per post die vervollständigung meiner "Sammlung".

habe günstig eine gussform aus alu-guss für futterkorbschlitten erstanden.
wird nächste woche, bei annehmbaren temperaturen, mal ausprobiert,.

gruss


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*



42er barsch schrieb:


> in meiner "aktiven" feeder-zeit waren 5-10 abrisse pro ansitz keine seltenheit.



da siehts ja bald am grund aus wie auf dem schrottplatz :q


----------



## zandernase (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

Moinsen,
alsoichmach ,meine futterkörbe auchselbst...
habmir einfach ne Form aus Hartholz geschnitzt. also einfach eine Rechteckige Form in der benötigten Größe aus dem Holz stemmen und unten  noch 6 "Löcher" mit nem Senker gemacht, dass solche Nippel enstehen die 42er Barsch auch bei seinen Bleien drauf hat.
In die Form kommt bei mir dann direkt der vorgebogenen Drahtn ( hab auch schonmal Lochblech genommen, hatte 2qm geschenkt bekommen) und dann wird das direkt ins Blei eingegossen. 
Menge variier ich nach Gefühl, das bekommt man recht schnell raus wie voll der Suppenlöffel sein muss...
Danach auf ne Küchenwaage und mitm Dremel das Gewicht des gesamten Korbs drauf"schreiben". Dauert ca 5 sek pro Korb.
Maurerschnur dran und fertig. 

Gruß aus Südhessen ZN


----------



## zandernase (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> da siehts ja bald am grund aus wie auf dem schrottplatz :q



ich kann den Kollegen 42erBarsch verstehn... wir angeln am selben Rheinabschnitt...


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

@raubfisch

das ist halt der nachteil wenn man mit ausgelosten plätzen zurecht kommen muss.

da hilft kein jammern, zu beginn wird der augenscheinlich fängigste berreich ausgelotet und dort wird gefischt.

da struktur am gewässergrund auch meistens mit fisch einher geht kommt man um den ein oder anderen abriss nicht drumherum und da sich bei mir die kosten im erträglichen maß bewegten, fischte ich um so risikofreudiger.

soll heissen ich war auch was die montagen betraf immer am limit und am ausprobieren.
ich war immer am probieren, hauptschnur etwas dünner, schlagschnur etwas dünner, dann geflochtene probiert und wieder abgestossen, dann geflochtene mit schlagschnur und, und, und.....

es gab tage, da war ich nicht am wasser um fische zu fangen sondern um montagen zu testen, da flogen schon einige körbe schon beim auswerfen bis zum horzont.

hätte ich die alle kaufen müssen hätte mein lohn stellenweise nicht ausgereicht.

na ja, halt hobby extrem.  lol

@ zandernase

wo bist du so unterwegs ?

vielleicht ist man sich ja schon mal über den weg gelaufen.



gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Ton?*

schaut mal hier rein.

der alte ist der hammer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gHXc_4x478




schön in der küche gebrutzelt und wenn der mal niesen muss....


gruss


----------

